# Car prices in NZ



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

We are relocating from Australia to NZ later this year, and have been looking at the car prices - since everyone has been telling me 'cars are cheap in NZ, no import duties'.

Based on all the websites, NZ looks to be more expensive then Australia (in many ways actually).

For example, a new entry level Mitsubishi Pajero is AUD 55,800 in AU, while it is NZD 77,000 in NZ...all other cars I have looked at have a similar ratio. (currency converter for today is: AUD55,800 = NZD65,355...so you'll be paying over 10K more for the same car in NZ).

We are thinking of shipping our vehicle across since its only 1.5 years old and paid up...does anyone have any rough estimates on shipping a car across from AU to NZ?

cheers


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

interesting article: 

Is New Zealand really an expensive place to live? Overall the answer is yes, according to a global price survey:

NZ v the world: How we rate on prices - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are relocating from Australia to NZ later this year, and have been looking at the car prices - since everyone has been telling me 'cars are cheap in NZ, no import duties'.
> 
> ...


Yeah you'll find the increased price for the same car in NZ is due to the extra shipping costs (as NZ is further East than Oz by 2200 + Km) and probably higher landing and import costs in NZ.
On the exchange rate it works out to be an additional NZ $6000 for the same car so all ya gotta do is make sure you can import one for less than this cost from OZ, but if you're going for new make sure you factor in GST.

I'd say good idea shipping your car over from oz. Shouldn't cost too much and assuming you've owned it a over 12 months you wouldn't have to pay the GST importing it, so your costs come down to shipping, maf, compliance, warrant of fitness then finally registration.
Gonna be at least NZ $2.5k I reckon.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you - that's the rough estimate I got from Taurus Logistics - will confirm with a few others on Monday.

Cheers


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually I find used cars cheaper here than Australia. You can check out current prices on Trademe or Autotrader.

My Australian son always wants to buy a used car to ship over to Australia whenever he visits.

In my opinion anyone that buys a new car (unless it is a business taxable write off) is foolish. New cars depreciate so much, take a look what a 3 year old top of the line luxury car sells for. You could have a lot of fun with the money you loose.

i always was under the opinion that cars over a certain $ figure attracted luxury car tax in Australia.


----------



## hunty8 (Jul 12, 2013)

Brand new car prices NZ is some of the highest in the world I believe - and the shipping isnt all that much more i think car companies know they can nab kiwis since relatively NZ is better off than the rest of the world in financial crisis


----------



## MarcW (Jul 10, 2013)

New cars will cost you more, but used cars are cheap. Just figure out what 5 year old car you'd like and look at the prices of those. Though new laws cutting down on Japanese imports have bumped up the used prices a little lately, they are still pretty cheap. A 15 year old $500 Honda Civic is a good deal, many in really good shape.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you for all your feedback - we are still debating what we're going to do. thank you.


----------

